# [resolu] gnome-base/gnome-keyring - Impossible d'installer

## rhaamo

Bonjour a tous.

Me lancant dans l'aventure Gentoo j'en suis a l'installation de gnome  :Smile: 

Serveur X + Drivers Nvidia ok, sa marche, mais l'installation de gnome coince   :Confused: 

Je me suis sorti de deux/trois petits problèmes mais la je ne vois pas du tout.

J'ai suivi ce tuto -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gnome-config.xml j'en suis donc au code 2.3 de l'emerge de gnome qui se termine en

ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1 failed.

Voici le pastebin du log complet: http://pastebin.com/f5ae88ac1

Voici mon /etc/make.conf si jamais sa peut aider   :Smile:  :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="gtk gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr joystick jack mp3 ogg xinerama X nvidia xvmc hal avahi"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

Merci d'avance a ceux qui pourront m'aider a installer gnome   :Very Happy: Last edited by rhaamo on Thu Sep 27, 2007 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenue parmi nous (félicitation pour ton premier poste   :Wink:  )

J'ai relevé ceci dans les logs : 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

 

Je dirais comme ça de prime à bord d'installer expat en premier et ensuite de relancer la commande emerge -pv gnome-light. Quoi tu installes la version mammouth de gnome , jeune fou !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## rhaamo

 *Quote:*   

> (félicitation pour ton premier poste  )

 

merci   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je dirais comme ça de prime à bord d'installer expat

 

J'avais chercher libexpat moi   :Confused:   normal que emerge m'avais rien trouvé   :Very Happy: 

sinon emerge -pv gnome-light liste simplement les packages a merger et leurs dependances ?

 *Quote:*   

> Quoi tu installes la version mammouth de gnome , jeune fou !! 

 

Ben quoi, faut bien combler la place disponible sur le disque dur   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Alors pour gnome-light le principe est très simple. Imagine toi sous Unbutu par exemple, tu auras à la fin de ton installation Gnome comme desktop-manager dans sa totalité (du jeu à l'applet à la con qui ne sert rien pour voir le débit de ta connexion réseau par exemple). Ou alors sous gentoo, tu as la possibilité d'installer (et ceci dépendra forcément des variables USE que tu auras choisies) le strict minimum de gnome. Par la suite tu auras le choix de choisir tellle ou telle fonction de gnome, ou bien d'un autre desktop/windows manager. Voila c'est un assez bon argument puisque tu restes complètement dans la philosophie Gentoo : je mets ce que je veux. De plus, cela présente l'avantage d'avoir une interface graphique plus rapidement, et oui ! il y a moins de compilation. Au passage, il existe la même chose sous kde sous le nom de kde-meta au lieu de Gnome-light, enfin si mes souvenirs sont bons.  :Wink: 

EDIT : beaucoup de monde ont eu des problèmes avec expat, mais ne t'inquiète pas ! une fois ton installation terminée ne reboote pas tout de suite et lance la commande revdep-rebuild -pv, Normalement tu auras à recompiler gcc-4.2 ou un autre, ne le fais pas, c'est un bug non résolu, d'où le l'option p dans cette commande (qui signifie la même chose qu'avec la commande emerge). Si cette commande te proposes d'autres ré-installation, fait le tout seul avec par exemple : emerge -1av truc truc2 machin1. Compris ?  :Wink: 

EDIT 2 : si tu as un doute, après le revdep-rebuild, poste le résultat ici.

----------

## rhaamo

ok, merci    :Very Happy: 

c'est partie pour l'installation de gnome-light alors  :Smile:  je rajouterais ce que j'ai besoin au fur et a mesure comme sa   :Smile: 

En tout cas, super complete et bien faite la doc fr de gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Bon bha heu, toujours la meme erreur avec libexpat   :Razz: 

pourtant le emerge expat est ok   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

 

J'ai peut etre besoin d'utiliser -rpath ou l'autre pour spécifier un chemin ?

Heu, ton edit j'avoue ne pas avoir tout saisis   :Sad:  Surtout au niveau de quand tu parle de recompiler gcc et a la fin pour les autres re-install   :Razz: 

Edit: je comprend mieux en y relisant bien. il faut donc ne pas recompiler gcc quand la commande que tu dit me demandera de le faire ?

----------

## Mickael

oui tout à fait, pour gcc, mais tu posteras le cas échéant ce qui ne va pas tardé.... lance la commande revdep-rebuild -pv, j'inste sur le pv   :Wink: , et poste le résultat ici. C'est expat qui te joue des tours, mais t'es pas le seul.

----------

## rhaamo

```
tux-studio rhaamo # revdep-rebuild -pv

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

tux-studio rhaamo # 
```

Heu, y doit me manquer le package contenant la commande revdep-rebuild, et la je ne sait pas lequel installer pour avoir cette commande   :Razz: 

----------

## Mickael

oups désolé cette commande appartient au paquet app-portage/gentoolkit, emerge le et tu auras cette commande.

Pour info un lien qui traite de ce problème de xepat, de cairo, pango etc (regarde tes logs) c'est ici

----------

## rhaamo

Merci du lien.

voici la sortie de revdep-rebuild -pv:

```
tux-studio rhaamo # revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/fc-cache (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/fc-cat (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/fc-list (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/fc-match (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gtk-demo (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/pango-querymodules (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/pango-view (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1600.5 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 =x11-libs/pango-1.16.5 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2  USE="-doc -xml" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.16.5  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14  USE="X xinerama -debug -doc -jpeg -tiff" 0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

tux-studio rhaamo # 

```

Merci pour ton aide.

Je verais demain soir pour voir par rapport aux solutions proposé dans le topic du lien.

----------

## Mickael

C'est tout vu !   :Wink:  emerge -1av fontconfig pango gtk+, petite question : As-tu fais un emerge --sync depuis que tu as installé ta gentoo, notamment depuis que tu as installé portage ?

EDIT : rajoute dans ton make.conf les variables : jpeg et tiff et également xml avant de faire le emerge.

EDIT 2 : l'option -1 = --oneshot, -1 (le chiffre un)

----------

## rhaamo

bha merci  :Smile: 

-1av correspond a quoi ?   :Razz: 

heu un emerge --sync je ne crois pas, c'est pour faire une mise a jour des packets installé ?

variables rajoutés   :Wink:   donc je lance le emerge --sync avant ou apres l'autre ?

----------

## Mickael

Alors le emerge le emerge --sync te permet de mettre à jour ton arbre portage. les options -1av (man portage, tu comprendras   :Wink:  ). Fait déjà la commande avec les options -1av, puis le sync, ensuite tu retenteras le emerge -v gnome-light, mais je te conseillerais de faire ceci emerge -C gnome && emerge -uv gnome-light. Pourquoi, pour avoir une installation très propre de gnome-light  tout simplement.

EDIT : j'ai rajouté l'option u (pour update) en rouge car tu auras mis à jour ton arbre portage et donc beaucoup de paquets devront être recompilés. Au faut rajoute nv, pour ta carte graphique, car si tes pilotes proprios plantes tu auras toujours la possibilité d'avoir une interface graphique avec les pilotes open-sources.---> donc rajoute également l'option N (pour new USE) ==> emerge -C gnome && emerge -uNDv gnome-light (D pour dependances)  :Wink:   ouf n'est pas peur tout va bien se passer.  :Smile: 

----------

## rhaamo

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide   :Very Happy: 

je lance le --sync, et demain je ferais le reste ainsi que lire le man.

----------

## Mickael

Après la mise à jour de l'arbre tu risques de retrouver ce problème avec expat, 'est pas grave tu relanceras la commande revdep-rebuild -pv et rebellote, mais rassure toi ça sera la dernière fois.  :Wink: 

----------

## rhaamo

 *Quote:*   

> ouf n'est pas peur tout va bien se passer. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> mais rassure toi ça sera la dernière fois. 

 

Je suis habitué a refaire 50 milles fois certains trucs ou recompiler a gogo   :Very Happy: 

J'y aie été habitué avec les pilotes nvidia sous ubuntu   :Mr. Green:  ( garder son calme, meme quand on essaye de les faire marcher depuis pres de 4heures et eviter de re-exploser un clavier car sa n'a toujours pas marché   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Mickael

Salut, voici le lien qui explique comment régler le problème avec expat :

[emerge] probleme avec pango [resolu]

----------

## rhaamo

Salut.

desolé du temps de reponse.

j'ai suivis ce que tu m'avais dit de faire et tout marche   :Smile: 

mais comme je vais reinstaller sur un autre hd gentoo car j'ai pas installé sur le bon des le debut vu que c'etais juste pour tester sa va me faire faire un bon exercice   :Very Happy: 

merci beaucoup pour ton aide   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut, peux-tu mettre le résolu en fin de titre s'il te plait ?

----------

## rhaamo

je l'avais mis en debut, il faut le mettre en fin de titre alors ?

----------

## geekounet

 *rhaamo wrote:*   

> je l'avais mis en debut, il faut le mettre en fin de titre alors ?

 

Oui, et laisser le thème entre [] au début  :Wink: 

----------

## rhaamo

le truc c'est que le [resolu] tiens pas si je laisse le [gnome] au debut   :Sad: 

----------

